
The smug style in American liberalism - tekacs
http://www.vox.com/2016/4/21/11451378/smug-american-liberalism
======
sidereal1
Terrific and well written. This current presidential election has really shown
just how ignorant the liberal side of this country can be to it's own
viciousness. I've seen so many Bernie supporters suggest that anyone who
doesn't vote Bernie hates America, or hates poor people.

There's no acceptance for other people to support other candidates. Even
within a party people are willing to tear each other apart.

